# Ford ELectric Motor for Sale, but what tranny?



## Mr. Sharkey (Jul 26, 2007)

I seem to have a vauge recollection that the EV Rangers didn't have a regular transmission/driveshaft/differential setup, but instead used a transaxle assembly mounted in the rear of the vehicle. This is supported by the seller's mentioning that the "Ranger EV's top speed was governed by the transaxle" [sic].

It would be a wonderful EV motor, but I'm thinking that installation in a conversion car other than the intended Ranger EV would be an all-custom-machining job.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

my $.02:

probably fits anything with rear wheel drive 4r100/C4 auto tranny, which is taurus, mustang, ltd, crown vic, excursion, expedition, f150, f250, probably 1970 to present, but the bellhousing liiks like front wheel drive unless the motor is sitting upside down in the pictures.

Place in palmdale ca called keystone engr or kennedy engr (i forget) makes adapter plates for anything to anything, and will do custom work if you have the dimensions on the holes.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

You will need a custom adapter for this motor. The ford ranger factory EV used the same drive system as a conversion used on light duty UPS mail vans, and it shares nothing in common with any other "ford" powertrain. The output shaft itself, is just a slant cut gear, instead of a normal spline or keyed shaft, so making an adapter will be a challenge

This motor was built as part of an alliance between ballard power, and several other companies to try and bring EVs onto the scene. The ballard EV alliance has since evaporated, as ballard (a completely useless canadian company) was never able to make H powered EVs cost effective, is there is no support for this product anywhere. Unless you have an OEM ranger that needs another motor, this is probably not a good motor for you.

The price of these motors is not very good either, when you consider the fact that they need an unusual adapter, and it does not come with a controller/inverter. Metric mind carries a similar motor for close to the same price, at least that way, you would have all the tech support you need to get it running properly.

It will not fit a regular ford RWD tranny without extensive modding.


----------



## zeronaut76 (Jan 9, 2008)

That is what I main technician (my bother with 30ys of Nissan Experience) was saying. I thank you for all the inputs. I also found the same motor on ebay for $800 starting bid. But if I cannot get anything to work with it for sure then it is a dead end.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...m=190193314751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------

